# Part numbers needed for 2008 dk45s Front Differential Gear Assembly



## jfalabella (Oct 20, 2014)

I sheared my pinion. Trying to find the right parts and there seems to be a lack of information out there. I have a PDF manual that provides an exploded diagram but it does not include any part numbers. Any help would be much appreciated. The other approach is to buy a used Front Diff Gear Assembly. Where is a good source for used Kioti parts?


----------

